# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 > Rules Q&A An Elemental's Earth Glide: Can it Run?

## Jay R

Can an earth elemental run in an Earth Glide?  Is its maximum speed underground 20 (or 30) ft or 80 (or 120) ft?

----------


## Darg

> Can an earth elemental run in an Earth Glide?  Is its maximum speed underground 20 (or 30) ft or 80 (or 120) ft?





> An earth elemental can glide through stone, dirt, or almost any other sort of earth except metal *as easily as a fish swims through water.*


You can use the run action while swimming if you have a swim speed. Fish have a swim speed. Ergo, elementals can run while gliding. If it's encumbrance is light then 4x speed. if medium or higher then 3x.

----------


## Jay R

> You can use the run action while swimming if you have a swim speed. Fish have a swim speed. Ergo, elementals can run while gliding. If it's encumbrance is light then 4x speed. if medium or higher then 3x.


Thanks.

Next question: You can only use the run action while swimming if you swim in a straight line.  Would you apply the same restriction to an earth elemental using the run action with Earth Glide?  Note that going underground, moving sideways, and coming back up to the surface is not moving in a straight line.

----------


## Darg

> Thanks.
> 
> Next question: You can only use the run action while swimming if you swim in a straight line.  Would you apply the same restriction to an earth elemental using the run action with Earth Glide?  Note that going underground, moving sideways, and coming back up to the surface is not moving in a straight line.


It's the run action itself which requires straight line movement. So yes the earth elemental is limited in that regard.

----------

